# My M5 and a friends 330ci on this gorgeous day in MD!



## J.Khlok (Aug 25, 2011)

330i, not Ci**********************

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to share some photos that I quickly snapped today before my friend Chase and I grabbed lunch. Today was the first nice day of 70 degree weather after having about a week of 100+ degree death. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## bblackmond (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice!:thumbup:


----------

